# EVO



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been introducing this to Clifford slowly, and he loves it! I am still mixing the Organix with it, but loves it. Does anyone else use this, and have good success. I switched, because I wanted him on a grain free diet, because of allergies I believe. I am really happy with the size of the bites, and you can really the smell the quality in it.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

I was using it and Maggie liked it. Then I read somewhere that dogs are generally more sensitive/allergic to red meat so I switched to the turkey/chicken Evo. I use the canned also. I would like to try the duck and rabbit but the store I buy it from doesn't carry it. I also heard that you have to be careful that they don't gain to much weight on it.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tillie eats the Innova Evo small bites, but it is the chicken. Innova is really great food and she loves it!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I think I'll also try the chicken and mix the two. I've always given Clifford chicken flavor, and he has always tear stained, and tends to itch in the morning. Not sure if its related to the food or just the morning strectch and itch. He loves, and I mean loves the red meat. He has never gobbled up his kibble like he does now. I just hope he doesn't get bored with it.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 14 2008, 10:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605028


> I think I'll also try the chicken and mix the two. I've always given Clifford chicken flavor, and he has always tear stained, and tends to itch in the morning. Not sure if its related to the food or just the morning strectch and itch. He loves, and I mean loves the red meat. He has never gobbled up his kibble like he does now. I just hope he doesn't get bored with it.[/B]


I have read many times at these fluffs being allergic to chicken. So, the tearing and even the itch in the morning could very well be related if it only happens when you give the chicken flavor.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Quincy had been on the EVO but our vet wanted me to take him off because he was showing protein in his blood work and also triclycerides were very very high and thinking it might be due to the very high fat content in the EVO. She wanted me to give what I give Naddie which is the Merrick ( cowboy cookout topped with a little wellness canned) since Naddies bloodwork is all but perfect! Though we did discuss that every pooch is different so we will see... Quincy is due next month for another blood panel to see if the diet change has made any difference in his bloodwork.

A gal on another board was feeding the EVO but her holistic vet said it wasn't the best choice to be given 'solo' for the little dogs.... better for the larger high energy 'working/sporting' breeds that will use up the fat for 'fuel' and most little dogs don't use that fat up well. There are some no grain foods out there where the fat content isn't as high.

If you do use the EVO and many might do well ...I'd still suggest having blood monitored to be sure it isn't causing any concerns after a period of time.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

My angelo always did what I called the 'crazy scratching' in the mornings rolling all over the floor and rubbing his face into the carpet to scratch, and he would bite on his paws a lot until I switched him off of a chicken food. His tear stains were pretty bad too and now they are much better. I also give my fluffs a teaspoon of plain organic yogurt which I think helps with the tear stains. Maybe it's the chicken that clifford is allergic too.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

hmmm the organic yogurt would provide probiotics for the digestive track. I wonder if that has something to do with tear stains?

I had my guys on the evo kibble for a little while... we stopped because they pee'd like racehorses constantly and were having accidents in the house. 

Now we're on Orijen..it doesn't have as small of a kibble but Izzy seems to be able to handle it just fine at 4 lbs. We haven't had any weight or blood issues so far. I also supplement with rare cooked beef and vegetables, and sometimes a little chicken just to add a bit of variety. 

I read that no one dog food or kibble is perfect for every stage life and that it's a good idea to change the diet a little bit. It's so hard to sort through all the info out there. 

I'm glad the evo is working for you.. it's good food. 

Leslie


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh, now what do I do? Now I am so confused what to feed him. I don't want grains or chicken and would like it to be small bites. He seems to be doing great on the Evo, but its only been 6 days. Now you all have me concerned, and I really don't want to start paying for regular bloodwork. Uggh, I am so tired of finding the right diet. What do u all think I should do? Should I wait and see how he is doing? Will he show signs of problems if on Evo? He only eats 1/3 cup in morning and night, would he still become overweight? He burns plenty of energy running around the house, and playing with the cat, and walk. Decisions, decisions.. what to do.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 14 2008, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605089


> hmmm the organic yogurt would provide probiotics for the digestive track. I wonder if that has something to do with tear stains?[/B]


I know that when I had my fluffs on science diet I was giving them a teaspoon of the yogurt daily and their tear stains let up quite a bit. Then when I switched them to the canidae lamb and rice I stopped giving the yogurt because it was a better food but their tear stains started coming back to I started adding the yogurt again and once again the tear staining was much less. I'm not sure how or why but it seems to work.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Just my .02. If your Clifford is an active dog, you can probably continue the Evo for three months and see how he does on it. You can also cut the portion of the kibble back a bit and add fresh veggies/fruit like zucchini or apples to his meal so that he gets a little less protein and fat and a little more plant-based carbs. Yogurt is good too but it does have some protein. You can give a powdered probiotic if you are concerned about adding more protein. I give Nikki Jarrow Brand PetDophilus. 

Each dog is different so you really have to see what works specifically for him. Maybe Evo will work for your baby. Perhaps try the Evo for three months, which is usually the time it takes to show a difference, and see how he does on it? If you are worried about the excess protein, then maybe get him a blood test at that time.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 14 2008, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605203


> Just my .02. If your Clifford is an active dog, you can probably continue the Evo for three months and see how he does on it. You can also cut the portion of the kibble back a bit and add fresh veggies/fruit like zucchini or apples to his meal so that he gets a little less protein and fat and a little more plant-based carbs. Yogurt is good too but it does have some protein. You can give a powdered probiotic if you are concerned about adding more protein. I give Nikki Jarrow Brand PetDophilus.
> 
> Each dog is different so you really have to see what works specifically for him. Maybe Evo will work for your baby. Perhaps try the Evo for three months, which is usually the time it takes to show a difference, and see how he does on it? If you are worried about the excess protein, then maybe get him a blood test at that time.[/B]


Thank you Suzan.........I always value your opinion. I will do just that and see how things are in 3 months. Thank you...............Jill


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree with Suzan - try it for a while. EVO is a good food and if you dog likes and is healthy there is no need to switch.

Leslie


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Thank you all so much for your wonderful input. This has been a long ordeal of trying to find the right kibble. It never seemed this difficult when I was growing up with our dogs, but I guess I wasn't the decision maker on what food to feed. Plus, there wasn't good quality food back then to pick from. Back then, it was Purina Dog Chow that was chosen as excellence. Scary uh? I guess my age too, lol.


----------

